# Samick... $1600!... Really???



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe I missed something in my years of buying and selling gear but when I see the name Samick on a guitar I'm usually seeing it in the corner of a cheap ass pawn shop next to "Slammers" and "New York Pro" and overpriced at anything beyond $100!
Then I see this ad...
Any thoughts? Is there some mojified custom shop special model that carries the Samick banner that I somehow missed out on or is this guy out to lunch?

*super nice* SAMICK 6 String Lead/Rhythm Guitar (Appr. $1600!!!) - Kitchener / Waterloo Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.

In case it gets removed from kijiji I'll quote the ad here:

_guitar players, check this out! i have a really mint samick 6 string, electric, mint cond!! it was appraised a few years back at over $1600CAN, and it hasnt been used more than 3hrs since! it is still worth the appraisal or most likely even more now --- has all gold hardware (nice) and red/wine body color. it is absolutely mint, 100% straight and plays awesome.

i am looking for a very highend DSLR camera setup for trade even. i am hoping for something NIKON, maybe a D90, D200, D300, D5000+ or a very highend CANON (will take if highend pro mode only, prefer Nikon). i am looking for something with accessories such as a speedlight flash, lens 18-200 or so range, and a plus would be a grip. if you have something along this line, i will take it, and the guitar is yours, come pick it up. i dont use the guitar much at all, so a dslr would serve me better.

hoping to find something soon! if the ad is up, i still have the guitar, and it is still available. i am available for pickup day or night, doesnt matter. pickup is in brantford, ontario around highway 403 & 24. this ad will go down soon as deal is confirmed.

photos added soon, you wont be disappointed, its a VERY nice guitar.

i dont care about the value of your camera setup, i am just looking for something along the 'pro' line with alot of acc's and a lens would be nice... if you have a setup your getting rid of and would like a guitar or are thinking of buying one... then dont pass this up, its a very sweet guitar to say the least and i will miss it but i just bought an acoustic too, so i can survive.

email me with what your offer is, and i will reply asap.

thanks for looking! - only looking for trades at the moment if i let this go.


**** I MAY CONSIDER A NICE 4x4 ATV QUAD ON AN EVEN TRADE ALSO, EMAIL WITH DETAILS AS I WOULD LIKE A QUAD FOR THE WINTER TOO ASAP. CASH OFFERS ACCEPTED IF YOU WANT TO EMAIL ME A CASH OFFER.
_


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

whoever appraised it for him was clearly insane


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a store here in Ottawa, that seems to specialize in these never-heard-of Asian brands, and theyhave some very high price tags. Maybe they are only meaningful to people from there, I don't know. Some are very ornate, with all manner of inlay, but I keep thinking "If they're good enough to command more than an Epiphone or many PRS guitars, how come I've never heard of them?"

So maybe it,s one of _those _Samicks.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm aware that Samick is a huge company and has been known to make guitars for other brands including Epiphone and Squier but I've just never seen any of "their" product count for much on the market. Especially THAT much!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Samick does have a higher end line (or at least they have in the past), but even those I've never seen go above about $700 used. I suppose it could be some rare limited guitar, but I think even then $1600 would be pushing it. Without pictures, and possibly a written appraisal, I think that add is going to be up for quite some time.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_it was appraised a few years back at over $1600CAN, and it hasnt been used more than 3hrs since! it is still worth the appraisal or most likely even more now --- has all gold hardware (nice) and red/wine body color. it is absolutely mint, 100% straight and plays awesome._

i think it's worth way more now 'cause i just appraised it 'cause i'm a expurt and cause i played for three hours and i need a quad asap


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is one that is a "collectors item" that you can get for $200.00

Vintage Electric Samick guitar - Pembroke Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Pembroke Canada.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There's $200 worth of parts on the guitar GC.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> whoever appraised it for him was clearly insane


Or some sort of "foreign substances."

What's in the water in Brantford these days?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, but it's not just any guitar, it's a *lead/rhythm *guitar. Must be valuable.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It wouldn't be worth $1600 if Jimi Hendrix had wiped his ass on it the day before he died.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Or some sort of "foreign substances."
> 
> What's in the water in Brantford these days?


Back in the '70s it was all about flouride to protect teeth. The public utilities...*Big Brother* (run for your life!)...should stay out of the public's mouth. Rise up against our oppress...oh never mind...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Back in the early 90's I stumbled accross a Samick Valley Arts guitar in a pawnshop in Calgary. I think that just meant designed by VA, but built by Samick. I'm pretty sure they had a price tag over $1000 back then though. It was one of those plays-like-buttah guitars that just felt good off the rack. I ended up getting them to throw it in with an old Alverez Yairi acoustic for the price of $400 for both. I sold the Alverez right away for $400, so I basically had the Samick for free.

I played it a few times but could not get past the Samick name for the life of me and was embarassed to bring it out anywhere. It languished in my basement for a few years and I eventually sold it to someone at work for a couple or three hundred.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There is a store here in Ottawa, that seems to specialize in these never-heard-of Asian brands, and theyhave some very high price tags. Maybe they are only meaningful to people from there, I don't know. Some are very ornate, with all manner of inlay, but I keep thinking "If they're good enough to command more than an Epiphone or many PRS guitars, how come I've never heard of them?"
> 
> So maybe it,s one of _those _Samicks.


would that be our friendly store at Donald/St Laurent ?


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

No way I'd pay that much for a Samick. I wouldn't even pay $500 for one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen some decent student grade Samick electric guitars, though most have needed a good set-up and fret dressing by the time they enter the lesson studio. Nonetheless, they aren't anywhere near the worst I see. The acoustics are awful in my opinion, in sound and feel. 

I have an inexpensive Samick 4 string bass kicking around for student use. The previous owner replaced the machine heads and pickups and set it up properly so it actually plays and sounds good.

Regardless of the reasoning behind the $1600 price tag in the OP's example, that amount of coin will buy a lot of guitar or guitars of better quality in the used market. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> would that be our friendly store at Donald/St Laurent ?


Why yes it would.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Valley Arts guitars _were_ very nice, but I can't imagine they would be worth any serious money nowadays. More the kind of thing you get for a steal and tell the Gibson and Fender cork-sniffers how little you paid when they tell you how nicely it plays.

Rugburn.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I predict he won't sell it.

I have no idea which exact model this is, but the Samicks I've played have been strictly entry level, worth $500 or less.

$1600?

Funny


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Back in the early 90's I stumbled accross a Samick Valley Arts guitar in a pawnshop in Calgary. I think that just meant designed by VA, but built by Samick. I'm pretty sure they had a price tag over $1000 back then though. It was one of those plays-like-buttah guitars that just felt good off the rack. I ended up getting them to throw it in with an old Alverez Yairi acoustic for the price of $400 for both. I sold the Alverez right away for $400, so I basically had the Samick for free.
> 
> I played it a few times but could not get past the Samick name for the life of me and was embarassed to bring it out anywhere. It languished in my basement for a few years and I eventually sold it to someone at work for a couple or three hundred.


The 'Valley Arts' Strat copy was a very nice guitar! I have played a few, but never owned one. I can't imagine they are worth any more than about a couple or three hundred bucks, however.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Presto1202 said:


> No way I'd pay that much for a Samick. I wouldn't even pay $500 for one.


I was thinking along the same lines as you...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> The Valley Arts guitars _were_ very nice, but I can't imagine they would be worth any serious money nowadays. More the kind of thing you get for a steal and tell the Gibson and Fender cork-sniffers how little you paid when they tell you how nicely it plays.
> 
> Rugburn.


The original Valley Arts guitars can command a lot of coin. The Samick era VA guitars would be in the $400 or less range.


----------

